# My Journal on THREELAC



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Day 1 of 60. 1 packet of threelac + 5 drops of oxygen elements plus....wish me luck. If this doesn't do the trick I just might SNAP!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Good idea to make a Journal of it. Thank you.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Day 2......nothing (at least it tastes good)


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I had the worst gas I've ever had in my life today. I don't know if it's from taking this stuff or from the bratwurst I had last night :?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Haha. Good idea though! I was wondering if DR was due to candida.


----------



## mazou (Jun 12, 2007)

Three lac is amazing stuff.

Threelac completely cured me of a NASTY system-wide candida problem. I took three packs a day for a year. So don't quit.

Good luck!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

interesting. did it have any results on your dp? also I am not 100% sure i have candida. how did you know that you forsure had it?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Day 6....still waitin for results 8)


----------



## mazou (Jun 12, 2007)

No results on DP. But I knew I had candida because I always had infections, bloating and achiness.

It really helped with those problems.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

huh so it didn't have any affect on brain fog?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Today is day 7 and I have to say I woke up feeling pretty good today. Nothing forsure but when I woke up I could "feel" myself which felt really good.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Day 8....I woke up this morning also feeling more myself. There is still definitely something not right with me but I was able to think a bit clearer this morning. Seems like it is this way in the mornings and then after a while things become fuzzy and unclear again.


----------



## mazou (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm glad you are feeling clearer in the morning. Maybe that's a clue to how you can feel better throughout the day. When you feel good, look at what you ate or didn't eat, whether you slept, anxiety load, things like that, and maybe you can put something together.

At least that's how I do it. My family thinks I'm crazy, but it works for me!

wishing you well. mazou


----------



## scaredstupid (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey surfing are you still noticing a difference with the threelac? I'm kind of curious b/c your story/symptoms seem to be very similar to mine. Hopefully this works for you.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ya I have been taking it however I probably am going to stop soon. After reading through the medical explorations section I have been looking into lyme disease which I really feel might be what is causing my DP. I had a pretty gnarly bite while traveling in europe in 2006.

http://s254.photobucket.com/albums/hh11 ... 0_4216.jpg

The doctor quickly dismissed it and said I would be fine. If you research the symtoms of lyme they are almost identical to DP. It also says that most people with lyme go misdiagnosed because doctors think it's very rare. Well even if it's rare doesn't mean it shouldn't be checked. I'm getting a test done to check for it soon and also starting on antibiotics which is why I can't take the threelac anymore because it is a probiotic (lol  ).

Also I see that you are from pennsylvania? You might want to check out this website...http://www.aldf.com/usmap.shtml. Feel free to PM me if you ever want to chat.


----------



## mazou (Jun 12, 2007)

Dear Surfing,

I was told by my doctor to stay on a probiotic while taking an antibiotic, since it helps your system to stay on track. The good "biotics" need to stay in there and do their thing : )

Check with your doctor. If threelac isn't ok with the dr., there's also a really good one (but really nasty tasting!) called Garden of Life Primal Defense. That was the one recommended by my dr. during treatment.

Good luck. Mazou


----------



## scaredstupid (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the site. Yea the ticks in the area where I grew up were horrible. Our house was built on 6 acres of land that were surrounded by fields and forests. I mean just going outside to play as a kid I remember always having to check for ticks and often finding them. I always find ticks on my dog after she's been outside, and only a few times I have found them attached to me. I've been really curious as to whether or not I might have lyme's. I know a few people from my area that have been diagnosed so it's definitely plausible. How did you go about finding a LLMD in your area to get tested if you don't mind me asking? I actually just joined a yahoo group for lyme's in Pennsylvania recently and asked about finding a LLMD but I haven't heard back.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh wow you definitely should get tested then. That is good that you joined the yahoo group for pennsylvania. I joined the one for california and the folks there recommended me a doc. Seems like they are pretty rare, I am actually taking a plane ride up to see mine, everyone told me he's the best around. Hopefully the people on the group will be able to help you out. If not let me know and I can ask some people from the CA group as they seem pretty knowledgeable.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Mazuo that sounds like it makes sense. I just don't want to do anything that would alter the test in anyway but I will talk to my doc to see what he says.


----------



## mazou (Jun 12, 2007)

Absolutely. I don't want to affect the test in any way. Wishing you well.


----------

